# Need help with Onkyo NR809



## rhodyray (Dec 27, 2010)

Just bought an Onkyo NR809 and I am having a couple of problems. I am trying to upgrade the latest firmware & i've connected a USB Wireless Adapter (model UWF-1). At first I was able to see all the networks in my area. I left the screen did some other setups (speakers, ETC..ETC) went back to the USB and nothing was found....Fail to connect.

The second problem that I have is in the setup of the speakers. Doing the initial setup all the speakers were found (2front, center, surround and subwoofer) but when trying to setup speakers through Audyssey it checks the fronts, center and finds right rear. Then it test left rear but shows it as the right rear and never makes it to the subwoofer. I don't know if this is a firmware update issue or not. 

Third issue is it seems that the volume on receiver needs to be turned up to 45-50 to really have good sound. Don't know if that is the way it is supposed to be or not. Any advise would be nice!

Rhodyray:hissyfit:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rhodyray said:


> Just bought an Onkyo NR809 and I am having a couple of problems. I am trying to upgrade the latest firmware & i've connected a USB Wireless Adapter (model UWF-1). At first I was able to see all the networks in my area. I left the screen did some other setups (speakers, ETC..ETC) went back to the USB and nothing was found....Fail to connect.
> 
> The second problem that I have is in the setup of the speakers. Doing the initial setup all the speakers were found (2front, center, surround and subwoofer) but when trying to setup speakers through Audyssey it checks the fronts, center and finds right rear. Then it test left rear but shows it as the right rear and never makes it to the subwoofer. I don't know if this is a firmware update issue or not.
> 
> ...


1st off complete the firmware update before doing anything. 2nd turn the volume control up to about +8.


----------



## rhodyray (Dec 27, 2010)

JBrax said:


> 1st off complete the firmware update before doing anything. 2nd turn the volume control up to about +8.


Thanks will do. I will let you know how I make out.:wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure you also dont have the speakers connected in the wrong order if your only using a 5.1 setup do not use the left and right "rear" speaker connections.


----------



## rhodyray (Dec 27, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Make sure you also dont have the speakers connected in the wrong order if your only using a 5.1 setup do not use the left and right "rear" speaker connections.


Thanks will try that. It is actually not me doing the setup but a friend of mine. I will pass this info on to him today.:wave:


----------

